# Siemens Field PG M4 RAM auf 16 GB erweitern



## 8bit (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
ich wollte unser Field PG von 8 auf 16 GB Ram erweitern, da ein Steckplatz noch frei habe ich einen 8GB Riegel, durch den Siemens Fachberater nach angabe der Seriennummer des PG's, direkt bei Siemens bestellt.
Riegel eingebaut, PG fährt nicht mehr hoch. Orginal RAM durch das neue ersetzt, dasselbe. Fachberater angerufen, RAM ist wohl defekt - einschicken, wird ersetzt.
Neuer RAM geliefert, eingebaut.. PG fährt nicht mehr hoch.

Neues RAM ist ein DDR3 1066Mhz.
RAM des PG ausgelesen.. vorhanden ist ein DDR3 mit 800 also 1600Mhz. Fachberater angerufen.. es gibt nur ein RAM mit 1066Mhz für das Field PG aber da gabs mal ein BIOS update, das müsste man aufspielen ?!

P.S.  8GB RAM kosten bei Siemens 300,- ....da sag noch mal einer Apple wäre teuer.


----------



## centipede (16 Dezember 2016)

M4 kann nur 8GB RAM!


----------



## NikolausL (18 Dezember 2016)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich habe mein Field-PG M4 auch auf 16GB aufgerüstet. Das ging ohne Probleme. Allerdings habe ich mir 2x8GB bei einem Händler online gekauft. Der hatte expliziet Kombatibilität mit dem Field-PG im Text stehen. Als Speicher wurde DDR3 1600 verbaut. Allerdings war (soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann) ein Bios Update notwendig, damit er 16GB erkannt hat. Der Arbeitsspeicher hat so um die 120€ gekostet.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 Dezember 2016)

Das Mischen von Modulen kann schon mal zu Problemen führen, wenn Du das neue Modul einzeln betreibst sollte es schon gehen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## centipede (18 Dezember 2016)

NikolausL schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich habe mein Field-PG M4 auch auf 16GB aufgerüstet. Das ging ohne Probleme. Allerdings habe ich mir 2x8GB bei einem Händler online gekauft. Der hatte expliziet Kombatibilität mit dem Field-PG im Text stehen. Als Speicher wurde DDR3 1600 verbaut. Allerdings war (soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann) ein Bios Update notwendig, damit er 16GB erkannt hat. Der Arbeitsspeicher hat so um die 120€ gekostet.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus


Ok,war mein Fehler. Mit M3 verwechselt


----------



## NikolausL (18 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe jetzt mal nachgeschaut und bei mir war es genauso. Der ursprünglich verbaute Speicher war DDR3 1600. Zur Nachrüstung bietet Siemens DDR3 1066 an. (siehe https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/6ES7648-2AH70-0KA0). Das finde ich jetzt schon seltsam.
Theoretisch sollte das Mischen von Modulen schon gehen aber optimal läuft das System damit sicher nicht. Ich habe desewegen Speichermodule immer paarweise gekauft und ersetzt.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## 8bit (23 Januar 2017)

Mittlerweile entwickelt sich das ganze zur Posse.. Trotz mittlerweile mehreren sehr bemühten Fachberatern ist Siemens nicht in der Lage mir den passenden 1600er Speicher zu liefern. Er ist wohl einfach falsch im System eingepflegt worden. Man hat mir eine Mitteilung versprochen sobald das Stammhaus liefern kann...:-(

Ich habe jetzt 2 8GB Riegel im Netz bestellt, 1600Mhz, Typgeprüft mit Garantie für gerade mal 160€.. Irgendwann möchte ich auch mal wieder Arbeiten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Januar 2017)

Wenn man mal bei google nach RAM Mischbestückung sucht findet man meist die Aussage das es keine Probleme gibt. Der langsamere Riegel gibt dann halt den Takt vor. Was man manchmal findet sind Probleme wenn die CL-Werte nicht stimmen. Ich hab jetzt echt keine Ahnung was CL bedeutet aber was haben den deine Riegel für Werte ?

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1361654&page=2


----------

